
Mercedes will offer self-driving car in 2016 - edward
http://bizbeatblog.dallasnews.com/2015/06/mercedes-will-offer-self-driving-car-in-2016.html/
======
therobot24
> For now, drivers will need to keep their hands on the steering wheel even
> when the system is in operation. If it detects that the driver’s hands are
> not on the wheel, the system will turn itself off, Bloomberg said.

That'll be awkward.

